

Show HN: Increase conversions with targeted copy - jure_z
http://dyno.io?v=hn

======
pzagor2
Hello. Me and my friend build this in last couple of weeks. If any one have
questions or any kind of feedback, feel free to write a comment or send us an
email.

------
stigica
Great idea! Will use this for my FB Ads!

------
GoxB
Looks nice, will give it a spin!

